# 1DX Firmware Upgrade with DPAF



## expatinasia (Mar 31, 2016)

Another thread got me thinking.

We know that the C100 came out without AF, but then Canon issued a firmware update which you could pay for to get AF (or DPAF, not entirely sure of the correct term, nor what they did exactly). This was not an OTA update, you had to give it the camera to Canon to upgrade for you.

My question, and it is extremely unlikely Canon would ever do this, but would you pay to have such a firmware upgrade/update on your current 1DX? And if so, how much would you be willing to pay?

I know I would pay, but of course not too much because then you are better off getting the 1DX Mark II when it comes out.

Thoughts?


----------



## Northstar (Mar 31, 2016)

I absolutely would pay for this. $500 without hesitation.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 31, 2016)

[quote author=Canon]
Dual Pixel CMOS AF is a sensor-based, phase detection Auto Focus (AF) technology designed to support video shooting, and *a compatible CMOS sensor was included in the original design of the EOS C100*. 
[/quote]

Given that the 1D X does not include a DPAF sensor, the 'firmware upgrade' you are suggesting actually also requires a hardware upgrade, namely a sensor replacement. 

Sorry to pop your bubble, but that's simply not going to happen.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 31, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Given that the 1D X does not include a DPAF sensor, the 'firmware upgrade' you are suggesting actually also requires a hardware upgrade, namely a sensor replacement.
> 
> Sorry to pop your bubble, but that's simply not going to happen.



No bubble to burst, I am not all that good on the tech side of things.

Does that mean Auto Focus, in any form, is not at all possible with a software or semi-reasonable hardware upgrade to the 1DX?


----------



## awair (Apr 8, 2017)

Showing my ignorance here:

I would pay $500-$1000 to have this on my 1DC.

I bought the camera as a backup to my 1DX, believing it to be a "1DX + video". Never having shot or used video in anger, I didn't realise that I would be limited to manual focus!

So my idea of "one day, maybe" shooting video is looking pretty unlikely. (And it's more like a 0.9DX, given the firmware differences between the two - or should that be 1.1DX because the lower number is better?)


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Dec 4, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> [quote author=Canon]
> Dual Pixel CMOS AF is a sensor-based, phase detection Auto Focus (AF) technology designed to support video shooting, and *a compatible CMOS sensor was included in the original design of the EOS C100*.



Given that the 1D X does not include a DPAF sensor, the 'firmware upgrade' you are suggesting actually also requires a hardware upgrade, namely a sensor replacement. 

Sorry to pop your bubble, but that's simply not going to happen. 
[/quote]

Does that mean the C100 had DPAF sensor and it was not enabled to do AF on sensor? How pathetic.


----------

